# Perenolde - Neue Raidgilde sucht für 10er und 25er!



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

meine Gilde hat vor, auf Perenolde eine neue Raidgilde aufzubauen. Momentan hocken wir noch auf der Forscherliga, doch da ist raidmäßig so extrem wenig los, dass man heulen könnte.
(Es stimmt, wie viele von dort schon sagen: "Die Horde der FL ist tot.")

Also wollen wir auf Perenolde eine erfolgreiche Gilde aufbauen.

*Wenn die folgenden Eigenschaften auf dich zutreffen, dann kannst Du dich bewerben:*

_- Du hast einen Hordecharakter auf Stufe 70, der dazu auchnoch raidtauglich equiptet ist
- Du hast Spaß am Raiden und zeigst Einsatz
- Du raidest gerne in der Woche abends (ab 19.00) und am Wochenende nachmittags (ab 15:30)
- Du hast TS²
- Du besitzt ein funktionsfähiges Mikro
- Du besitzt Disziplin_

*Was Du nicht mitbringen solltest:*

_- Du bist DER Profi in WoW (Wer diesen Satz versteht, bringt zumindest Intelligenz mit)
- Du bist Item-geil
- Du bist PvP-geil
- Du hast keine Interesse an einer RaidGILDE
- Du bist unter 12 Jahre alt
- Du hast wenig Zeit zum Raiden
- Du verlierst schon nach ein paar Tagen die Lust
- Du bist undiszipliniert_


Wenn Du also Lust hast, auf gepflegte Art und Weise, den Bossen dieser Welt, eine aufs Maul zu geben und Du dir auch nicht zu Schade wärst, dafür den Server zu wechseln, dann kannst du dich bewerben unter:

http://riesenameisen.de/exekutive/index.php

Achja, eins sei noch angemerkt: Nur weil wir von einem RP-Server kommen, sind wir keine unfähigen Spieler.


PS: Für Fragen stehe ich per PM zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

/push


----------

